# Working Hunter - tack and turnout



## Gorgeous George (6 March 2009)

I may be doing a beginner's working hunter class at the beginning of April (eek!) at our local show. Problem is I have no idea about tack and turnout for the horse and rider  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 also are certain things permitted for the jumping bit and not the showing bit (if we get that far!).

Thanks all help / advice appreciated


----------



## itsme123 (6 March 2009)

Plain tack, to suit the horse. So for George probably a wide hunter noseband. Saddle: for local, anything will do so long as you're comfy jumping in it, it fits well and is scrupulously clean! If you're going to use a numnah then a plain brown one is best. Plait him up too. 

For you, velevet hat, cream jodhs, long boots, and a tweed jacket. 

Just like you're going hunting really, make sure he's REALLY clean, and that your tack is very clean too. 

I think he;d suit WH


----------



## silvershadow81 (6 March 2009)

Im not a pro at these things by any means.... but i dont own a tweed jacket, just a navy show one and have always done our local WH in that.

Just another thing to consider, when doing your little show bit, make sure you keep it short and sweet (ive been at shows before where people go on and on and on and.....- you get the idea!)

Figure of 8 in trot, little canter on each rein and then a blast along the long side!  (thats my fav bit!  but make sure you can stop!!)

Best of luck with it... you'll be fab xxxx


----------



## frazzled (6 March 2009)

Oh good luck, we have our first workers next weekend and we are quite  nervous as well. Like Charlie said plain tack to suit horse. I think you are allowed to use any suitable bit especially at this level and martingales  are allowed. Horse can wear boots in the jumping phase and have them removed for showing. I don't think you are allowed to change any other tack in between. I'm sure George will be fab and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Kenzo (6 March 2009)

Brown workman like tack, girth must be the same colour as your tack and ideally leather but white is acceptable for greys (dark colours cut them in half) snaffles are fine novice working hunter classes or if your horse goes better then a double is preferred, if using a a rugby Pelham then use a slip head also.  Use a hunter nose band, plane browband, martingale optional.  Cream or buff breaches, tweed jacket, cream collar and smart tie, hair neatly in a net or bun (depending on length of course) with leather gloves. Leather long boots (with straps if you have them) hunting type whip/leather or Malacca cane.  Spurs should be warn but you can use dummy ones. Plaited up and quarter marks.

Good luck and have fun  
	
	
		
		
	


	





You can put boots on him for the jumping part, that is the only item you can remove, no other change of tack, forgot to mention also no saddle cloth, a very discreet numnah which needs to be the same colour as you saddle also.

Judge is looking for a confident yet safe jumper, a fit horse that that moves well with a good jumping technique and of course manners,, if you horse can be a little hesitant/sluggish over fences ride him a little stronger, nothing worse than a half hearted jumper or something that is puffing and panting half way round a small course of 7 jumps!   You may have to do your individual show around the jumps, keep it short and sweet, trot and canter on both reins, don't bore the judge, remember to show a gallop (well a fast canter really) to show that judge that the horse will push on if need be but at the same tim come back to you very easily.


----------



## Gorgeous George (6 March 2009)

I have a tweed jacket so that bit is ok, will it be ok to wear my body protector over the top for the jumping?

All of my tack is black, obviously can't change that. lets hope as it is a local unaff show that they won't mind too much!

George normally jumps in a dutch gag, flash noseband and martingale - would this be ok, or would I be better off with his hanging cheek instead? From your comments I am guessing I need to dispense with the flash? I daren't ride in spurs, even blunt ones, I would probably do George damage with my lack of coordination and flapping legs!

Oh dear sounds like I may be bringing up the rear of the field! That's assuming I am brave enough to jump the jumps in the first place!


----------



## Equus Leather (6 March 2009)

Ooooooo I'm thinking of doing some WH with India this summer too, will be so interested to read how you get on. 

I've not jumped since before xmas though, so might have no bottle to jump, will have to see.

I don't know how to find local WH up here....must look into that.

I've only got a brown bridle and a black synthetic saddle, so that will have to do! brown saddle shaped numnah needed too.

Do keep us informed of how you get on


----------



## Walrus (6 March 2009)

Ah it's only local - I wouldn't panic about the spurs or flash, if you're more confident with the flash then I'd stick with it. Although the hanging cheek would prob be better than the gag I think. 

Main thing is keep it plain, neat and clean. I'm sure you can wear a body protector over your jacket for the jumping, I'd take it off before the ridden bit though - looks neater.

As long as you don't go for a blingy brightly coloured brow band and purple numnah with your name on you'll be grand!


ETA. I saw a pony doing an affiliated qualifier native working hunter class last week in a grakle (!) so I wouldn't worry.

And good luck, remember to smile!


----------



## Kenzo (6 March 2009)

You wont cause any problems with dummy spurs, and I doubt your legs flap around that much lol.

Don't worry about the black tack, its local level but the judge may point it out that all.

Yes you can wear your BP over your jacket for the jumping stage.

If you horse needs a Dutch gag for the right reasons then you cant really change it a week before a show, he needs to go in what he's used to, again if you need the flash that will be fine, and again if he needs a martingale then use it.

What exactly does George do to require a Dutch gag, flash and martingale when he's jumping? (this is not a criticism by the way...purely curiosity) as you may get the same level of control with a peham etc.


----------

